# Custom Designed One-off Poling Skiff



## blittle

The Goal - build a one-off poling skiff with a production skiff look.

This project took nearly 21 months to complete.  It shouldn't have taken that long but I moved once, took a few breaks, too many breaks.  

There are a lot of pictures and I'll do my best to describe each step.  I left a lot of steps off at the end, sorry bout that.

This is my fourth skiff to design and build (3 0f 4 were one-offs and 1 had a few production molds but is somewhere in Mexico right now, I think and hope) and I start each one with an autocad drawing with hull cross sections and deck layouts.

I'm not new to microskiff, but forgot my old password and just made a new one.  I enjoy all the builds so I thought it was at least my part to share my build.

Enjoy. 


Building the deck table.










Outlining the deck layout drawing from a 1:1 cad print out.  The table was covered in 1/16" hdpe plastic (don't ask me where I got it, it was from a project I finished for my real job.  in the trash).  This material is very heat sensitive, so I had to lay it out in the sun, let it expand, then nail it down.  Move it indoors and work with it indoors from there.  I even nailed it down every 2" with a tack nailer before gelcoating and glassing.  Not perfect, but took time off the build later and helped mold the glass.










Laying out the flanges/gunnels for the one-off deck mold.



















Covering all the wood with hdpe plastic, then making the radiuses with silicone.  The radiuses helped down the road but wasn't perfect of course.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

I had the 2 molds for the lid gutters machined with a 3 axis cnc machine (helps to know people).










Both gutter molds.










Shot the two molds with gloss paint to help release when glassed. Man I miss my old garage. I finally had it set-up with a glass/paint booth, vented fan, and AC on the other side. Texas man cave.










One-off molds for the deck lids, straight from the cad drawings.










With recessed the hinges.










Radius with silicone.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

I went ahead and shot a light layer of gelcoat so I'd have a little build up when I took the part off the one-off mold.  I knew it would need a little body work, but it helped see things better.


After the part was laid up.  The entire skiff is made from sandwiched core foam with fiberglass and polyester resin composite. 


















Finished deck part (rough finished). My dog Sabine is in a lot of pictures, haha. Oh, and notice the 25 Yamaha, found this gem in a old man's garage. Was used twice.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

Once the deck was in the fiberglass room (did I say how much I miss that garage), I started laying out the hull cross-sections 2' apart.


























I tore the deck mold table down and made a compression table out of it to lay-up my hull core foam and bulkheads.  I installed the hull foam sheets on with one side laminated.  This helped add stiffness (not as stiff as 1/4" marine plywood, but close) so the foam wouldn't get kinked too bad going over the cross-sections.  




























I even did my transom layout this way, but it had high density and low density foam core in it.










Cover with plastic, sheet of plywood, and add some weight.










This one was laid up on both sides for bulkheads.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

Screwed the foam core to the hull cross-sections.  The screws easily pulled out after flipped over and the holes were filled with lightweight filler.  


















Working alone sucks.


































Putty was added and the glassing process began.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

Flipped her over and look what's inside (wife is a good model and hella glasser).


























Sizing the parts up.  Surely I wasn't nervous about the two parts matching?


















Cross-sections stripped and ready for bulkheads and supports. Well after I glassed the seams and filled in a few hundred screw holes.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

Placing the bulkheads in the correct spot.  Using the deck as a guide.


















You can see the transom was beefed up at this stage.










Installed the bilge area/supports.  Doubled as transom strength.










Then came the floor and stringers if you will.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

Moved from Texas to Louisiana (thank goodness we found a house in NOLA that had a big garage) chasing my real job and lost about 4-6 month on the build where not a lot happened.

This is the only picture I have with the floor done but no color.  Sabine can't wait for a ride.

Rod holders are cut and placed in this picture also.










I got all my goodies powder coated.  I bent the aluminum but sold my welder so I had a friend weld them up for me.










I had a few of everything coated so when chipping happens down the road I'll have some extras.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

Even tho the yamaha was only used a few times the owner carried it to his duck camp in his truck, so it had a few war wombs.

So I sanded it down and painted it. Twice, because I didn't like the Yamaha stock color I first picked and ended up with a Toyota gray.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

To spare all the boring sanding, filling, and stuff.  It went a little like this.










Built composite boards for the platforms.  Sabine helped.


















She's popular.  The NOLA Hornet cheergirls asked to snap a picture with her.










Did a little testing on Lake P-train before the final color was proposed.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

Put a little color on the bulkheads and deck.  Shot gelcoat with duratek's gloss additive.  Worked ok.  Did it to the hull also, but didn't like it so much so I painted over the hull gel coat with two part marine paint.


















Hull with gelcoat and duratek high gloss additive. Mixtures wasn't just right so I sanded it down and painted it.










Pretty much looked like this when it was done.


















And the hull looks like this.


















Not my best work, as there are some parts of the hull that will haunt me until I cut this hull up with a chainsaw (that's what I did with my last hull to see how it held up, it did good).


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

Made a one-off helm station switch box or more like a poling platform switch box.  It turned out nice and is very functional.  Every tiller poling skiff should have one.










Playing with clay is for school kids.










But playing with clay and fiberglass is for cool kids.










Off the clay mold.


















Add a lenco switch model made from plastic and some filler and wholla.


















You'd be suprised what a little imagination could do.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

Rigged her out with some custom goodies.  I love the Tempress seat, but don't get one unless you get the quick release.  Had a friend offer to do some custom Yamaha graphics.  Nothing special, just a simple silver with newer logos. I already don't like where I put them, so he printed more for me so I'll tear those off and move them to a place that suits me better. Like it really matters right? :-?


































Moonlighter hatch springs, blacked out.  Don't mind the white stuff, that's only dust.


----------



## blittle

*Re: Custom Designed One-off Skiff*

Took her out for the first fishing trip this past weekend (before the rains came down and the floods came up...)




























Hooked up after 21 months of blood, sweat, and tears.










What a feeling landing the first fish.  ;D










Chilling coming into the ramp...










While my buddy runs us back in.










The End is only the beginning...


----------



## tightloops1900

Sick boat


----------



## Johnster

Wow, totally blown away at the skills some of you guys have on here.

Sweet ride


----------



## TomFL

Whatever you do for a living - if it's not building boats - you've missed your calling

-T


----------



## GulfCoast

damn little, looks great bruh! what's ur experience with custom hulls ? u say u built one previously? how did u learn? I would love to try it one day. i helped build pirogues with my uncle for a few years growing up. that's the only knowledge I have in building, so that's the reason I ask ya, did u just do it? or u started off working somewhere or.......... PS - Who Dat !?


----------



## lemaymiami

Love to hear the specs on that hull....length, beam, draft, hull weight (if known). Great build and that Lab is good looking too (I have two of them- a chocolate male and a honey female).


----------



## CurtisWright

Excellent work. I like how you made your deck mold. Was it difficult to bend nand attach the foam/fiberflass composite to your hull?


----------



## Brett

Very nice build. Always good to see someone make the effort.
When you say silicon, are you talking sealant to make the mold fillets?
I've used plastilina for mold radius work, but never seen that trick before. Way cool!

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Rosco

Wow! very nice work, I love these build threads.


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Flippin awesome!!!


----------



## blittle

I'll do my best to answer anyone's questions, but hang with me if I take a while.  I'm not always in front of a computer.

Bay rat - I'm a civil engineer by trade, but now i'm in construction management.  I built canoes in college for an engineering competition (lightweight concrete if you can believe it, concrete mixes that actually floated at that) so my passion for boat building started then.

We built the canoes off one-off foam molds so I was able to learn some things then.

After college I was a design engineer and spent a lot of my time on autocad designing and calculating things and decided to design my first boat then.  

I just made my own way of laying out the deck and hull on cad and learned from mistakes and others from what works and what doesn't.  

My first boat was a 12' Texas scooter style out of core composite.  All epoxy.  

Then I got in with some guys and had some production molds made for a poling skiff.  The guys weren't the best people and ran me over the coals, but I learned how to make production parts and some tooling tricks from them.  And a lot about business, lawyers, and people.  I was 25-26ish when I started that ordeal and had more guts than business experience.  

After that deal was beat into the ground, I built my third skiff (poling skiff) out of wood and polyester resin.  Ran that skiff for 3-4 years.  It was plane and simple.

Got the bug to build bamboo fly rods and after studying and pricing the materials and tools I decided I could put the same effort and money into a cool one-off skiff and did.

I never worked for a boat company or fiberglass company, just learned from years of making things and messing things up.  And studying the art.

This skiff has the following dimensions.

Deck Length - 18'-10"
Deck Width - 69"
Weight (hull and deck) - Probably around 400-500 lbs before rigging.  Two people could pick it up before rigging, but not over their heads or anything.  Arms straight out.  
Draft - Two people with 9 gallons of fuel and fly gear this weekend, estimated 4".  I need to measure where the water was on the lenco actuator, I forgot too when we got home.

CWright - not very hard, but if you have a crazy shaped design it can be.  My first boat was out of foam core but the hull frame was made from foam.  I cut it out with a hot knife I made on 1' cross sections.  I had to heat the foam up on some of the round parts and screw it in place.  We need to talk one day, you have a cool thing in the works.

Brett - I started with clay on my fillets but the clay was sliding on the hdpe and was hard to work with.  So yes, I just used cheap silicone from Lowes.  White instead of clear so I could see it.  Put it on with a gun then run the radius with a radius tool (I made mine out of a plastic ball screwed onto a stick, haha).  Then run the fillet before the silicone started to set up.  The good part is once it dries you just peal off the stuff that goes over the tools edge.  Cleaned up pretty easy.  Not recommened for final tooling, but for one-off parts it's ok.  There were parts that needed sanding or filling.

Rosco - you my friend are good.  I've been following your build.


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Super sweet work. Sometimes I feel stupid when I botch a paint job or apply a sticker wrong, etc. Makes me feel better to know that others do it too and it bugs them until they make it right. 

Gonna make more like that?


----------



## GulfCoast

cool brotha man ! well let me say, excellent work for a self made Mac of the trade.  damn good ! I hope to mess with one one day. always interested me especially being a DIY'er. just a lil scary. haha as for now I hope to have some pictures of my little aluminum flat I tore down for a COMPLETE custom overhaul. almost done. 
but, 
my brother and I both do custom rods and have for the past couple of years. my brothers makes an sells as a side hobby never got into the bamboo. always interested us ! in hand they are quite a specimen ! God Bless ya brotha. 

oh i seen u said u was from tx, whea u at in the city? im from
Marrero Gretna Algiers Metairie Chalmette and Uptown hahahaha


----------



## Creek Runner

Very Cool, Very Cool! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Net 30

Great post and beautiful skiff.  Love the fact that if you don't like something you tear it apart and try another option...only way to roll.  I got boned too in the boat building business and found out the hard way that handshakes, promises and contracts don't mean chit in the boat building business...bunch of freakin' pirates!  

Hope you were not serious when you said you're gonna put a chain saw to it when you're done!


----------



## oysterbreath

LOL, I got a kick out of it when you mentioned the concrete canoe compitition. I started off life as a civil engineering student too and remember that compitition. Switched to Architecture before-hand though. Anyway, I have to say you've put together a FRACKING SWEET SKIFF! I'm gonna be browsing this thread a good bit now. Man, make sure you post some more pics. Don't worry about them "seeming" to be boring. We crave that stuff here! Man, that's a sweet skiff. I hope mine turns out that sweet! Have fun with her! I really dig that trim tab console too. I'm gonna have to copy that technique. I've seen a few people do it on the car mod sites but you did a bang-up job "making it yours!" Congrats


----------



## junglerules

Nice job. Great fishing the in LA. Enjoy!


----------



## tgaud11

Awesome Build, Post, and Pictures!!

Love the picture of the 2 dogs hanging in the skiff!!

Wish I had your sbuilding skills!! Exactly the skiff I would love to have!!!


----------



## jarededwards

That's got to be the best looking home-built fiberglass skiff I've ever seen pictures of...

Well done sir


----------



## TidewateR

you all should see/fish/pole this skiff in person..pics don't even do it justice...I can't even look at my skiff the same anymore ;D


----------



## el9surf

That's really impressive!


----------



## DavidIvey

Incredible build! 

Where do you live at? I'm in Kenner.


----------



## blittle

kenna-bra?

new orleans by the lake. lakeview area


----------



## DavidIvey

Yeah kenner aka shit hole... I moved here from Georgia and your state has very strange people. Haha! 

Where do you fish?


----------



## mkyhagan

I'm looking at building something similar. What was the overall cost for creating something like this.

Thanks


----------



## blittle

> I'm looking at building something similar. What was the overall cost for creating something like this.
> 
> Thanks


I really don't have a hard number and don't want to put it here in case my wife reads this. I already had my glass from other projects and I got deals on resin from friend's boat and/or glass shops. 

I purchased my foam core from Merritt Marine Supply (www.merrittsupply.com).

Depending on how you rig it (jackplate, tilt/trim, trim tabs, gps, trolling motor, poling platform, casting platform, stainless hardware, etc) most of the cost is in the rigging, motor and trailer. The other main cost is what core you go with and what resin you go with. 

I could easily have $3-4k just in the hull build. 

Luckly for me I had an old skiff I parted out to pay for my motor, trailer, tabs, tilt/trim, and poling/casting platforms. 

Start making a take-off list of materials and supplies and you'll quickly see it adds up fast.


----------



## blittle

Here is how I did my fuse box and battery switch.  I might have broke a few ABYC standards (I was a member and purchased the standard book during my first venture or adventure) but didn't check for wireing distances and overlaps.  It started off as a Plano waterproof box.  

The idea is to be able to open the back hatch and pull out the fuse box/switch and keep everything waterproof.  The good part is you can get to the fuses and switch really easy and it's waterproof.  The bad part is you can get to the fuses and switch really easy so the box takes up storage space.  I made the wires long enough so the box can sit on the back deck.  

I still need to wire my tilt/trim upstream of the battery switch.  Hint to all builders, never rig/wire half way just so you can run the skiff.  Because if you're a fisherman and once the skiff can run/fish it's hard to stop long enough to go back and re-rig/wire.  haha




















I did a short solo trip this morning venturing off into some new marsh for me, which is most of southeast louisiana.  Saw a few reds and landed one.


----------



## DavidIvey

Should have came to Lafitte today.. I brought home some reds and trout...


----------



## bw510

Great build ! I wish I had a fraction of your skills.
And that fuse box..great idea!


----------



## firecat1981

Awesome skiff, I wish I had the room, resources, and engineering background you have, I think my builds would have come out much nicer.

Question on the hatches, did you build a drain into the gutters? Or has it not been a real issue because of there depth?


----------



## blittle

> Awesome skiff, I wish I had the room, resources, and engineering background you have, I think my builds would have come out much nicer.
> 
> Question on the hatches, did you build a drain into the gutters? Or has it not been a real issue because of there depth?



Yes, they both have two drains, one on each side. I glassed in 3/4" fiberglass tubes. If I had it to do over I'd make the gutters a little larger to be able to glass in 1" drain tubes at a minimum. So far the 3/4" isn't a problem, but I've only tested them when washing the skiff. They will fill up but that would be hurricane force rain, haha.

The only water leaking in is coming from one of my latches. For some reason the latch on the back lid leaks where the bolt goes through. I havn't had time to investigate to see if there is even an o-ring. The front one doesn't leak tho. So if there is an o-ring it might have got messed up during the powder coat process.


----------



## blittle

Speaking of powder coat.

If anyone is getting their fuel fill and fuel caps powder coated check the area on the cap where the o-ring fits.  My guys let the coating build up on the cap so the o-ring didn't get a good fit and water could leak into the tank.  I caught the issue before I had fuel in the tank.  

That's why my cap on the fuel fill is shiney.


----------



## blittle

I thought I'd show some pictures of my switch panel.  

It's situated right between the drivers legs.  I had the same thing on my previous skiff and it works nice and a good location.

The tilt/trim switch is positoned to be able to hit and still be holding on.  My last skiff had a second switch for the jack plate mounted next to the tilt/trim.

I still need to mount a 12V plug in the panel to be able to charge a cell phone.




















I also mounted a tiny tach today.  This is the first one i've owned.  Just drilled and tapped the holes for machine screws.  So far so good.


----------



## gmisener1

Awsome boat! You've got some serious skillz. I like the idea for placement of your switches. I do think your doing one thing wrong tho. Instead of installing a 12v plug in that plate so you can charge your phone, you need to just leave the phone at home. lol jk. 12 v plugs are useful.


----------



## jboriol

Wow...great boat and thread! Does it perform like you hoped it would?


----------



## blittle

> Wow...great boat and thread!  Does it perform like you hoped it would?


So far so good. Poles really good and floats as shallow as I'll ever need to go. Stable enough for me to walk the gunnels while fishing. Tho I havn't tested that trick with my top heavy fishing friends.

It needs some prop work as the yamaha prop that came with the motor I bought had no cup and too much pitch for two people loaded. I have a new 11 pitch powertech ready to test once Isaac's aftermath lets me.


----------



## Swamp

> Tho I havn't tested that trick with my *top heavy fishing friends*.


Pics or it didn't happen! 

Agreed, great boat and thread.  I hope to get to a point where I can crank out a commercial grade (actually better than) boat like that.

Swamp


----------



## blittle

> Tho I havn't tested that trick with my *top heavy fishing friends*.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!
Click to expand...

Not quite the kind of top heavy friends you are thinking about. More on the line of clumbsy fly fishermen. Ha


----------



## blittle

Was able to go run the skiff today and test out the new Powertech prop and Tiny Tach.  

I purchased a 11 pitch Powertech SRA 3 blade.  I can turn it to 5700 rpms trimed out pretty far without cavitation or a cavitation plate.  At a point to where it throws a small rooster tail.  Just crusing I'm running around 5300-5500 with out trimming way out.  Very impressed with the hole shot with two people, 12 gallons of fuel and a pretty heavy load , especially for fly fishing.  I'm used to packing light, but we had my Yeti and a smaller Roadie loaded with water and food.  I didn't check the speed as my co-pilot is still new to his i-phone and mine hasn't came in yet.   :-?  But I'm happy with the performance.


I made a modification to my Carbon Marine tiller extension this week.  Joe and his gang at Carbon Marine (never met Joe and bought my tiller extension second hand, so I'm not pimping his products for him) build some great products.  I just customized it to fit my needs so I could take the tiller extension on and off with ease at the dock for loading and unloading the skiff.  These two clamps came from my wife and my bicycles, patent pending.


















Here's some pictures of today's catch from smallest to largest with one of the in-betweens.  Pretty good day on the water considering we just had a Cat 1 roll through the area.

The largest is my pb on fly, going a shad bit under 30 lbs, and was only the 5th fish caught in the skiff.


----------



## Swamp

> Tho I havn't tested that trick with my *top heavy fishing friends*.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite the kind of top heavy friends you are thinking about.  More on the line of clumbsy fly fishermen. Ha
Click to expand...

I resemble that kind of top heavy (6'3") knuckle dragger.  I gotta say you are missing a golden opportunity as far as the other kind is concerned.  "But Honey, I really needed to know the limits of the skiff.  You don't want me to sink the boat on accident do you? It's not my fault they were wearing micro kinis (it's a micro skiff after all)"  Let me know how that works out for you! LOL!  I'm calling dibs on the skiff if he does not survive that conversation....   

Glad you survived the storm okay.


----------



## anytide

nice reds, awesome skiff...wow!!


----------



## cutrunner

I like those huge gunnels, heck i like the whole boat!
Why didnt/dont you pop a mold off of it?


----------



## blittle

> I like those huge gunnels, heck i like the whole boat!
> Why didnt/dont you pop a mold off of it?


I'll do something of the nature one day, but want to test this one out first. 

I'm not looking to get into the skiff building market. At least anytime soon.


----------



## cutrunner

I hear ya, it has a great attitude in the water


----------



## blittle

I purchased a boat cover from go2marine.com (made by carvercovers.com) to keep the water and leaves out of my skiff. 

So far I like the way it fits minus ordering the 18'-6" length. I should have ordered it 1-2 foot longer so it wouldn't be so tight at the stern corners.


----------



## acraft1720

That thing has very nice lines, wish I had the fiberglass skills you have!


----------



## Net 30

Heck of a nice skiff and a slob of a Red...congrats.

What kind of mesh stripping basket do you have?


----------



## PLANKTON7

did you heat shrink your fuel line connectors?? if so why?


----------



## blittle

> Heck of a nice skiff and a slob of a Red...congrats.
> 
> What kind of mesh stripping basket do you have?



I forget where I got it from, or who got it for me, but I think it's a laundry basket. It's 3-4 years old.


----------



## blittle

> did you heat shrink your fuel line connectors?? if so why?


Mainly to black out the stainless steel hose clamps. And to not have to look at rusted s.s. hose clamps in the future.

Purely cosmetic. Same reason I added spiral wrap to the fuel hose.


----------



## skipsplayroom

any blue prints of boat


----------



## blittle

> any blue prints of boat


no blue lines, only black and white ones. haha jk

but honestly the plans got deleted from my computer. I'll be making more later as I think I might make a mold of this design (or something simular) sometime down the road.


----------



## skipsplayroom

should love to build that boat nice job


----------



## blittle

A video of the Mrs. and I enjoying the fruit of our labor.


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvCU1eixJEI&feature=plcp[/media]


----------



## Dillusion

You live in Louisiana, that's cheating.

Great vid.


----------



## blittle

> You live in Louisiana, that's cheating.
> 
> Great vid.



That video was shot in Florida. In the goon. :


----------



## mudd_minnow

That is a beautiful boat. I love how she is fly fishing  and kicks your butt  ;D ;D ;D    The best part is when you were getting the hook out of the Reds mouth in the boat and she did a little dance You didn't see it but we all did......PRICELESS...You are a Lucky man. I use to live in New Orleans East stationed at the NASA plant where they built the fuel tank for the space shuttle. I was in the NAVY as a Human Research Volunteer (TEST DUMMY). I loved everything about NOLA.


----------



## oysterbreath

Nice video with some good music! Sweet skiff! Do you get much flex in your deck?


----------



## TidewateR

> Do you get much flex in your deck?


Nope


a shot from a few weeks ago


----------



## Net 30

Dayuuuum.....how many reds did you catch that day? 

Pretty cool having a babe that likes to fish and can throw a fly...lucky man!


----------



## byrdseye

Incredible! Thanks for sharing...................


----------



## grovesnatcher

Good work, looks like a nice skiff!


----------



## CurtisWright

Impressive.


----------



## hillcharl

Damn. You both make it look easy in that video!!!!!


----------



## trplsevenz

Nice boat! What fairing compound did you use for getting her fair? The brown mix.


----------



## blittle

> Nice boat! What fairing compound did you use for getting her fair? The brown mix.


Since I used polyester resin on this hull I used polyester based fairing compound. I think the brown was actually bondo. I used some lighter fairing compound but with the small amount you'll actually use I don't think it matters. Most of it ends up as dust.


----------



## wanchesebill

Little,

I'm thinking of building a poling skiff and had a few questions about poling skiff design. I was hoping you might let me pick your brain. Maybe a PM??


----------



## blittle

> Little,
> 
> I'm thinking of building a poling skiff and had a few questions about poling skiff design.  I was hoping you might let me pick your brain.  Maybe a PM??


Sure. PM away. If someone can vouch you're not a weirdo I might even let you talk to me via phone. Haha


----------



## blittle

I've been wanting a gps for a while and been throwing around where I was going to mount it.  And then I could never find a good home for my fire extinguisher so I made this work today.










I had some starboard left over from the switch panel and used it as a backing for the gps and f.e. mount.  




























It ended turning out great.  But who knows how long the f.e. will last before th plastic holder breaks or viberates out.


----------



## GoldSpoon

You got a real talent fella, nice read. 

How fast does she go?


----------



## paint it black

This skiff is badass!


----------



## kipper

what is the foam sheet product used? thanks in advance


----------

